# Flash canon 580EXii



## karinaraoli (Dec 22, 2012)

I have one 580 flash. In my last job the battery overflowed. I clean but now it isn't working. What I do? Broken????(


----------



## pgriz (Dec 22, 2012)

Are you saying the battery leaked?  If so, the corrosive liquid may have damaged the contacts, and you'll have to have the unit repaired.  Although I have heard of people cleaning the contacts and they worked again.  Guess it depends on just where the corrosive liquid ended up.


----------

